# NGD Epi Masterbilt



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I had a few hundred dollars in store credit at my local shop (Pat Alonzo Music in Brantford) and I was feeling a bit stressed out, so I decided to pick up an acoustic guitar maybe to keep at my office much of the time.

I tried about five different guitars. I had called ahead and asked the guitar guy to cherry pick a few in the style I was considering.

I ended up with an Epiphone Masterbilt DR-400-MCE NAS.

It has that nice D28 bottom end punch and a nice balance in the mids and high end.


So far I like it a lot. Needs a tiny bit of adjustment but should be a nice beater.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Looks nice, I like the finish.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks, and yeah the satin finish looks nice on this one. I'll spend some time with it on the weekend to really get a feel for it. So far, so good.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice guitar. 

You know something? I confess, I was prepared to exercise my prejudice when I first heard the name _Masterbilt. _What pretentious bullshit, I thought, but being only a lapsed asshole, I got my ears handed to me on a platter. The ones I've heard have been pretty good guitars, sound great, play great, look great. Sure, most guitars could use a little set-up tweaking, but if I check my guitar prejudice at the door, I have to admit they're good guitars.

Everybody should have one.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah I sort of sneered at the "Masterbilt" name. These are made in a factory in China.. I strongly doubt any "masters" were involved.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I was and still am pretty interested in one of those Epi's. They're putting out some pretty nice guitars. The Hummingbird one is really nice as well. Looking forward to hearing your take on this one after the weekend.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The Hummingbird is really a great guitar. It's the reason I was willing to look at another Epi this time.


I'll be banging away on the new one tonight.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Milkman said:


> The Hummingbird is really a great guitar. It's the reason I was willing to look at another Epi this time.
> 
> 
> I'll be banging away on the new one tonight.


While your at it Mike, have a listen to the bottom end bassy sound it puts out. (not sure if I'm even saying that right). I've heard some videos of a few Gibsons that seem to have that sound unplugged and it's lacking in my Seagull Performer Mini Jumbo. Plugged in, I can dial it in. I'll try one out someday as I'm guessing a Chinese made Epi may be in my price range. Nice guitar.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I used to own one of the first ones that looked like a J 45. Great tone however be prepared to humidify it religiously


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> While your at it Mike, have a listen to the bottom end bassy sound it puts out. (not sure if I'm even saying that right). I've heard some videos of a few Gibsons that seem to have that sound unplugged and it's lacking in my Seagull Performer Mini Jumbo. Plugged in, I can dial it in. I'll try one out someday as I'm guessing a Chinese made Epi may be in my price range. Nice guitar.


That’s why I grabbed this one. I wanted a punchy low end and this one has that.

The pick up is not a big deal to me currently. I just wanted a decent acoustic for a reasonable price, but I like that they didn’t cut a section of the side out for the controls.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Just curious what the finish is like on those. I had a student with a lower priced (Pro-1) Epi and the thick poly coating was practically coming off in chunks after he accidentally banged it up at some point. Can't imagine the Masterbilt series is using that garbage.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

So the rumours are true! Pictures do say a thousand words. What a great looking Axe. Great pics.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Just need a little adjustment. The high E string has a slight buzz at the 12th fret.

Other than that it’s a nice playing and sounding guitar.


I’m enjoying it a lot. It has a great sounding low end, big, but not boomy.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It does look good.


----------

